# Pampango/Spanish: dionavez



## otetaya

This word {dionavez} is much used in my language (a Philippine language called Pampango) but is pronounced {djonabis}. in Pampango, it means "often" or "regularly". I have been looking for its etymology in different Spanish dictionaries, both hardcopy prints and on-line but i can not find it. I encountered it only on-line in a song:


QUIERO CASARME
Mucho tiempo de enamorados
Tanto tiempo en tus brazos
Dionavez quiero casarme
Contigo mi amor​ 
Does anybody know what it means in Spanish and what its etymology is? Gracias


----------



## Miguel Antonio

otetaya said:


> This word {dionavez} is much used in my language (a Philippine language called Pampango) but is pronounced {djonabis}. in Pampango, it means "often" or "regularly". I have been looking for its etymology in different Spanish dictionaries, both hardcopy prints and on-line but i can not find it. I encountered it only on-line in a song:
> QUIERO CASARME​ Mucho tiempo de enamorados​ Tanto tiempo en tus brazos​ Dionavez quiero casarme​ Contigo mi amor​ Tus palabras tus caricias​ Solo son para mí​ Solo pienso en tu amor​ Dionavez quiero casarme.
> ​Does anybody know what it means in Spanish and what its etymology is? Gracias​


Could it be _de una vez_ meaning "once", as in _de una vez y por todas: _for once and for all, which would fit well into your context?


----------



## saeca

OTETAYA:

DIONAVEZ es una contracción de la expresión "de una vez" que es equivalente a "ya mismo" o "ahora mismo" o "de inmediato" o "en este mismo momento". Usada para designar algo que el hablante desea hacer en ese preciso instante o con considerada prontitud.
En el caso de la canción se refiere a que quien la canta desea casarse ya mismo, no quiere esperar mas tiempo, no quierer dar más demora al asunto de casarse.

Espero que te sirva

Best wiches.


----------



## otetaya

Yes!  I agree with all of you. Muchas gracias


----------

